# can i see all of your exotic rodent/normal rodent set ups?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

as it says in the title, id like to see your exotic rodent/normal rodent setups for like mice, rats, degus ect? pictures please possibly with the animal in?

thanks for any replies


----------



## cheesycola (Aug 14, 2012)

This is my cage for my 3 persian jirds. 
It consist of 2 30inch tanks with the topper from a gerbilarium on top (holes in the mesh lids to get into topper) to give free access to both sides.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/cheesycola-albums-pets-picture187232-jird-cage.jpg


Originally I had them in just one tank, with the gerbilarium topper on top with a folder covering the space that was left, but it seemed too small.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's my Chinchilla cages (excuse poop, mess etc-)


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Pictures of my APD and set up can be seen here -

https://www.facebook.com/AfricanPygmyDormouse

:flrt: Like me for regular Meece updates:flrt:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

My hamsters cage currently consists of a saw dust-toilet roll-food-mess....

2 days after cleaning it :neutral:


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Double degus cage for my 4 females. The cages interconnect through a hole in the corner. I periodically move things around in there except the wheel.










And how it fits into the grand scheme of things.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

This was my African Pygmy Dormouse set up, all ready for them to arrive, complete with lots of silk leaves.










Then they arrived and immediately began excavations of the polystyrene backdrop, so the back ended up looking like this within a month and those holes are considerably larger now!!










And the tank ended up looking like this.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

my setup for my female rats


----------



## FelixFelicis (Jun 4, 2010)

Our pair of female rats live here (a Furet XL):









Our trio of multimammate mice live here:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My rat cage, after a thorough clean. It's a Tom Rat and there are 2 boys in here, although when they get old there will be 4 for a while.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

^^Is that a loo roll at the bottom?^^


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sure is - not only are my rats litter trained, but they wipe their bums afterwards as well! :roll2: PMSL!!!

Seriously whenever we get near the end of a loo roll I always change it and give the rats the leftovers. They love to tear it up for their nests. In the bottom left hand corner is a handful of shredded paper and a pile of that edible nesting shredded stuff. By tomorrow that will have all vanished and be inside the blue igloo on the right!

Here's Wee Jeemy demonstrating the delights of toilet rolls! :lol2:

Wee Jeemy's turn to nestbuild - YouTube

..


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Sure is - not only are my rats litter trained, but they wipe their bums afterwards as well! :roll2: PMSL!!!
> 
> Seriously whenever we get near the end of a loo roll I always change it and give the rats the leftovers. They love to tear it up for their nests. In the bottom left hand corner is a handful of shredded paper and a pile of that edible nesting shredded stuff. By tomorrow that will have all vanished and be inside the blue igloo on the right!
> 
> ...


Fantastic  Great to see so many nice, imaginative set ups for our little furries. Kind of a nice antidote to seeing chinchillas stuck in too small parrot cages with nothing to do :-(*

*NB - seen in real life not on this forum!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks!! And, as predicted, here it is 10 hours later! Almost all the shredded paper and bedding has gone and the loo roll has had some stick! Notice also the little poos in the downstairs toilet (which is mainly used for poos!) :flrt: The upstairs toilet is the wee toilet!! :flrt:











Another thing I like to do for boredom busting is to get those little paper cups in McDonalds for the sauce. I put a hole in opposite ends, thread string through and hang it from a shelf with treats in, so they have to work out how to pull it up to get the treats! :2thumb:

.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a good one - I'll have to try that with my goos. Their destruction capabilities are amazing though! I've had those rope hammocks up in their cage and within a couple of weeks they're in shreds! So I tend to give them things like egg boxes and other, plain cardboard boxes that are easily replaceable.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes the cargo net has been well chewed, but they last a good 6 months. You can see the honeycomb hammock isn't hanging level cos they've chewed that a bit, but it's still sleepworthy.

Whenever I buy large boxes of cereal I cut them in half before opening them, so I end up with 2 boxes and they get them. Sometimes they make beds in them and sometimes they chew them up and put the cardboard pieces in their bed. They had a Cornflake box in the front left hand corner last week, but they don't have one at the minute, cos I like to keep changing things.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

My phone is out of battery but I do have a slightly old picture of my Syrian cage. I have made some revisions since then like adding an extra ramp and some things hanging from the cage but the main part of it's there.


----------

